# JavaScript jTable



## dpy (24. Jan 2013)

Ich möchte eine Tabelle wie bei jTable.org auf meiner Homepage haben.
Da ich mich leider 0 in der Thematik auskenne, brauche ich jemanden der mir dabei hilft bzw.
mir so eine Tabelle auf eine .html bringt.

Wäre geil, wenn sich dafür jemand bereit erklären würde.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2013)

Es gibt doch zahlreiche Beispiele und Demos auf der Seite, da findest du den entsprechenden HTML und Javascript Code:
jTable.org - A JQuery plugin to create AJAX based CRUD tables - jTable Demos and Examples


----------



## Spin (24. Jan 2013)

Moin schreib mich einfach mal per pn an , ich mach dir dass kurz in einer ruhigen minute - das ist ja ne Aufgabe zum ersten Kaffe am frühen morgen


----------

